# 2 drastically different "looks"



## SonRisa (Dec 21, 2005)

So yesterday  I was sick. Still am, but can't miss out on too much work. My mom made me get out of bed and run some errands with her so I threw on some quick, "light" (for me) makeup . . .












Eyes: Concealer all over eye with finger ( I said I was sick, see?!?) lol, Bamboo in crease with 217 brush, Goldenaire on browbone and lid with 275 brush and Lovely Lily on inner eye. Shag on outer lid with 217 brush. Cosmic Cool Fibre Rich mascara and Tendered eye khol.

Cheeks: Petticoat with 187 brush and fix +

Lips: Virtuous Violet TLC

Today . . . I had work at 6:30am. Couldn't fall asleep until 12:30am since I slept all day before, and woke up at 2:30 am and couldn't go back to sleep.











Eyes: Stillife all over with 217 brush, Fade in crease with 224 brush, Aquadisiac on lid with 275 brush and Fix +, Deep truth on outer lid/crease with 219 and 22 brush. Vellum on browbone with 217 brush and Lustreleaf on inner eye with 275 brush. Light As Air lining bottom waterline and Deep Truth underneath lower lashes with 266 brush. Blacktrack as top liner with 266 brush. All Black fibre rich mascara. Strut and Saddle in brows.

Cheeks: Living Pink Eyeshadow with 187 brush

Lips: Magenta and Vino lipliner, Upluxe lipstick and Living Pink Eyeshadow.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 21, 2005)

You're very talented!  I wish I could do that.  How long does this take you?


----------



## Starbright211 (Dec 21, 2005)

I am so buying those 2 new pigments...  They look beautiful on you...


----------



## Bexx (Dec 21, 2005)

*applauds* Love the 2nd look. Wish you had a tutorial for that. I am doubtful I could do it even then! Love how it is sort of wingy!


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 21, 2005)

omg i wish i looked that gorgeous when i'm sick   you're adorable as always risa, hope you get better soon, and love love the 2nd look


----------



## stacey (Dec 21, 2005)

beautiful as always


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 21, 2005)

love the 2nd one!


----------



## user4 (Dec 21, 2005)

wow, that looks gorgeous!!! nothin new there thought... even ur light look is beautiful... u can pull anything off. i love the fushia color lips on u!!!


----------



## sincitylulu (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_You're very talented!  I wish I could do that.  How long does this take you?_

 
My makeup for work takes me anywhere from 10-25 minutes. If it's something light like the first set of pictures, 5 minutes.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 21, 2005)

as always so goregous!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 21, 2005)

i love lookin at ya pics. YOu have the best combos


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 22, 2005)

lovely risa..they are both very pretty!


----------



## user3 (Dec 22, 2005)

Pretty


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow, you look great sick. I"m sick too but my nose is red like rudolph.  I love the second picture, those green/blues look great on you!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Dec 22, 2005)

you don't look sick at all.  I love both looks and i second the tutorial request for the second look.  =)


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Dec 22, 2005)

Your makeup is gorgeous and so are you


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 22, 2005)

you're pretty. love these looks.


----------



## KJam (Dec 22, 2005)

Both looks are beautiful. You sell so many MAC products here with your beautiful face that you should get a percentage of our sales!


----------



## black_crx (Dec 22, 2005)

I love the second.. the line under the eyes is soooo pretty!!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 22, 2005)

Lovely Risa, i always love your looks...you have definitely sold tons of products to me =)


----------



## star1692 (Dec 22, 2005)

dang Risa!  you are so gifted its unreal!  I wish I could have lessons for you girl!


----------



## Bianca (Dec 22, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 22, 2005)

I absolutely love the 1st look.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 22, 2005)

I LOVE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the first look. I've only seen you in more colourfull and dramatic looks so that one just makes you look so different and soft and pretty. I want Goldenaire pigment even more now. I know you used other things aswell but is Goldenaire the main product that is giving that light brown/goldy colour you can see on your eyes?


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Dec 22, 2005)

I also love the 1st look, it's nice to see you in light makeup, you look angelic


----------



## Midgard (Dec 22, 2005)

You look beautiful in both looks! Great work as always!


----------



## Pei (Dec 22, 2005)

You're perfect.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 22, 2005)

I Love It!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 22, 2005)

Question Risa, you use 217 with paints. Do you like it better? And why?


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 22, 2005)

Well you've definitely sold me on the pigments!  I was contemplating skipping them (maybe I'm the one who's sick?!) but I have to have them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you look beautiful as always!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Beautiful And Magnificent!


----------



## maianne (Dec 22, 2005)

Damn, girl.... you are SO beautiful & talented.... you really inspire me to try some bolder looks!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 22, 2005)

both are soooo amazing but i really love the 2nd one


----------



## luxette (Dec 22, 2005)

I absolutely love you in the first look. And now I also have to have Virtuous Violet TLC in addition to, like, everything from the lingerie line. Keep posting, I look forward to your FOTDs!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luxette* 
_I absolutely love you in the first look. And now I also have to have Virtuous Violet TLC in addition to, like, everything from the lingerie line. Keep posting, I look forward to your FOTDs!_

 
Thanks sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I never really gave the TLC's a second glance because I either wear liner/lipstick and sometimes gloss over it (whether it's a light l/s, or dark) or I wear nothing (on my days off), but carmex. And when I did Passport (a fashion show) our senior trainer victor had us use virtuous violet and flashmode lustreglass on the models and let me tell you, I fell in love! it was such a cute subtle, yet brighter pink lip.  This was one of my models (bad picture) but the lips were sooooo hot


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 
_Question Risa, you use 217 with paints. Do you like it better? And why? _

 
Better than . . .? I prefer soft brushes with any emollient based product. Liquid foundation, ccbs, paints, concealers etc. They blend so much better and apply more evenly.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I LOVE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the first look. I've only seen you in more colourfull and dramatic looks so that one just makes you look so different and soft and pretty. I want Goldenaire pigment even more now. I know you used other things aswell but is Goldenaire the main product that is giving that light brown/goldy colour you can see on your eyes?_

 
Goldenaire is most "true to life" on my inner/middle eyelid in the last picture. I have it on my browbone as well, but bamboo was blended pretty high and I applied goldenaire really softly.


----------



## angela (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Better than . . .? I prefer soft brushes with any emollient based product. Liquid foundation, ccbs, paints, concealers etc. They blend so much better and apply more evenly._

 
First of all- RISA! you make such a beautiful "sick" person. You're a true inspiration to everyone. In reference to the quote above, I agree!! I learned this from Daniel one of the trainers that did a make-up class for MAC Nordies counter in SF (19th ave). I use 217 for paints & concealers and applies evenly, blends amazingly and you use less product than using your fingers or brush #242 for emolient base products.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_First of all- RISA! you make such a beautiful "sick" person. You're a true inspiration to everyone. In reference to the quote above, I agree!! I learned this from Daniel one of the trainers that did a make-up class for MAC Nordies counter in SF (19th ave). I use 217 for paints & concealers and applies evenly, blends amazingly and you use less product than using your fingers or brush #242 for emolient base products._

 
Ha ha! Daniel's my trainer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that guy. He's seriously the best. I knew him before he was a trainer and he's only gotten better and sweeter. One day I hope to see him as a senior artist because he has some serious talent, but is completely down to earth and one of the most compassionate individuals I've ever met.  You live in SF?! You should come by MY counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Macy's Union Square (4th floor)


----------



## angela (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Ha ha! Daniel's my trainer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love that guy. He's seriously the best. I knew him before he was a trainer and he's only gotten better and sweeter. One day I hope to see him as a senior trainer because he has some serious talent, but is completely down to earth and one of the most compassionate individuals I've ever met.  You live in SF?! You should come by MY counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Macy's Union Square (4th floor)_

 
Yes he's one of the make up GODs! Great personality, amazing artist! Have you seen his face charts? (of course you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) my mouth dropped to the floor. I wanted to die! They could pass for paintings! He's sooo talented. I read somewhere here that you said you're "technically just a beginner".. you're kidding right?! With you're talent and creativity I figured you were along the same ranks as he!?


----------



## artemisa (Dec 23, 2005)

I love the pigments soooo much!
I am wondering why my Virtuous Violet looks so different on me. I prefer the soft look it gives you, Risa. O me it looks like in the pot, even if I apply it lightly.

I have to try the 217 brush for concealer. On your skin looks so even and well blended! The only ones I still have to find out what to use them for is 225 and 162


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 23, 2005)

sooooooooooooooooooo beautiful
u are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo talented!


----------



## ponsh20 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Love the 1st look*

I really love the 1st look- you do look angelic, not sick at all!  I was wondering, did you use a liner with the TLC, or is that it by itself.  Love the color


----------



## xiahe (Dec 23, 2005)

i love the second one - it's very mermaid-ish!  ♥


----------



## Lipstick21 (Dec 23, 2005)

awesome Risa!  I always use you as my inspiration.  Great looks!


----------



## User20 (Dec 23, 2005)

Love the second look - the blue/teal looks gorgeous with your eye color


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Better than . . .? I prefer soft brushes with any emollient based product. Liquid foundation, ccbs, paints, concealers etc. They blend so much better and apply more evenly._

 
Oops, but Angela said it, better than #242. I have to use 217 now.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 25, 2005)

wow, gotta love your looks! you are so gorgeous! i epecially love the first look- so neutral yet so effective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for listing all the brushes used too


----------



## litlbitprincess (Dec 25, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------

